# Höhenmeter sammeln rund um FÜ



## Roberino (7. August 2007)

Tach liebe Gemeinde,

nun habe ich meinen zweiten Cross, ok es war ein kleiner, erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. Und da nach der Tour immer vor der Tour ist, will ich mich noch ein bischen besser auf 2008 vorbereiten.

Um jetzt nicht immer in die Fränkische fahren zu müssen, sondern um vor der Haustüre starten zu können, wollte ich wissen, wie man rund um FÜ mit um die 50km auch Höhenmeter sammel kann ohne das ich dabei den Müllberg x mal rauf und runter muss.

Ist das hier möglich? 

In erster Linie zählt erst mal die Streckenlänge und die Höhenmeter. Ob technisch anspruchsvoll oder nicht, steht an zweiter Stelle. Wenn ich was anspruchsvolles im Sinne von Technik haben möchte, geh ich in den Stadtwald.

Thx für eure Tipps.


----------



## Didi123 (7. August 2007)

Zwar net direkt FÜ aber näher als Fränkische: Moritzberg. 
Vorher noch Enten- und Nonnenberg mitnehmen (oder auch nachher, aber dann stimmt die Richtung nimmer ganz), dann bekommt man schon ein paar Hm zusammen...
Dubbel hat das mal genauer ausgeführt...
Ah hier: *klick*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (7. August 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Tach liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> nun habe ich meinen zweiten Cross, ok es war ein kleiner, erfolgreich hinter mich gebracht. Und da nach der Tour immer vor der Tour ist, will ich mich noch ein bischen besser auf 2008 vorbereiten.
> 
> ...



Also mein Tip wäre jetzt, dass du von Cadolzburg aus auf den Dillenberg fährst und dann einfach auf der Nordseite rauf und runter fährst. Fahr nach Cadolzburg beim Riegelein/Hauptschule rein, dann links den Burgberg hoch (natürlich rechts an der Burg vorbei  ), bis zum Bleistift, dort Richtung Waldsport-Zentrum, wobei man dort problemlos noch 2 -3 Mal die selben Höhenmeter fahren kann. Und ab dann gibts immer wieder Trails von dem Trimmdich-Pfad auf dem Dillenberg Richtung Norden. irgendwann biste dann in Keidenzell, kannst dort die Straße Richtung Deberndorf hoch fahren und wieder rechts in den Wald Richtung Kirchfarrnbach. Zwischendrin gehts wieder ein paar Mal rechts runter Richtung Wittinghof. 

Schick mal ne Mail, wenn du fahren gehen willst, dann zeig ich dir da das eine oder andere.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (8. August 2007)

Ich würde hier noch einen netten Anstieg von Weinzierlein 
Richtung Bronnamberg einbauen.

In der Gegend Fürther Stadtwald / Dillenberg sind
800-900 hm auf ca. 60 km machbar ohne zu kreiseln.

Wenn Interesse besteht können wir mal zusammen
fahren. Ich bin immer froh wenn ich nicht alleine 
losziehen muss.


----------



## h34d (9. August 2007)

> ohne das ich dabei den Müllberg x mal rauf und runter muss.



dein ernst?
Das stell ich mir dermaßen langweilig vor ^^


----------



## Roberino (10. August 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> dein ernst?
> Das stell ich mir dermaßen langweilig vor ^^


Logisch ist das langweilig. Naja zumindest dann der miniDownhill runter zum Kanal hat dann noch was (max Tempo 45!). Nur dumm das unten an den Wegen immer diese tiefe Rinne ist. Irgendwann leg ich mich da mal hin  
Nur bei dem Mistwetter hole ich mein Bike nicht raus. Wenns besser wird können wir mal ne runde drehen. 1000 Hm in Franken an einem Tag, man das wäre schon was.


----------



## Roberino (10. August 2007)

Meine Hausrunde, die ich nun noch etwas ausbauen möchte....


----------



## schu2000 (10. August 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> 1000 Hm in Franken an einem Tag, man das wäre schon was.



Nicht wirklich nützlich für euch, aber:
1000hm sind hier bei uns in OBERfranken bzw. im Frankenwald kein Problem  

siehe beispielsweise hier:
http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php

bei Mountainbike-Touren


schu


----------



## Roberino (10. August 2007)

Yep, die Touren kenne ich, zumindest vom Web her. Aber das ist der Punkt: ich will mich nicht immer ins Auto setzten und erst ne Stunde anfahrt haben. That's it. Aber thx für den Link....


----------



## Alte Däne (10. August 2007)

Hallo

guck doch mal hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.6948/Mountainbike.6948.html

http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.5827/Mountainbike.5827.html

Viele Grüße

Andy


----------



## Didi123 (10. August 2007)

Die Ammerndorfrunde ist ganz nett, bin ich kürzlich erst von Schwabach aus gefahren. Nicht spektakulär aber abschnittweise ganz gut - v.a. Feld- und Radwege.
Die Höhenmeter sind aber m.E. etwas zu hochgegriffen, jedenfalls hatte ich etwas weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (10. August 2007)

wenn du aus fürth mal raus kommst, dann sieh mal zu, dass du dich nach heroldsberg bewegst. dann fahren wir mal eine runde von 50km mit 1200hm auf teilweise recht anspruchsvollen abwärtswegen. fahrzeit ca. 3 stunden, wenn man keine lahme ente ist.

fürs wochenende kann man auch mal locker eine runde über 1500hm rund um nürnberg zusammen stellen.


----------



## Alte Däne (10. August 2007)

Sorry Didi123, aber der Forerunner ist bei Höhenmetern immer etwas großzügig. Ist aber psychologisch manchmal gar nicht sooooo schlecht

Andy


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. August 2007)

Wenn das Wetter wie nun angekündigt erträglich ist,
werde ich morgen vormittag so eine Runde fahren.

Wenn sich jemand anschließen möchte,
einfach Treffpunkt und Zeit vorschlagen.


----------



## h34d (11. August 2007)

Welche Tour willst du denn fahren?
Bin konditionell zur Zeit wirklich schlecht drauf.

@roberino: 





Roberino schrieb:


> Meine Hausrunde, die ich nun noch etwas ausbauen möchte....



Sieht für mich nach sehr sehr viel Straße aus!


----------



## Didi123 (11. August 2007)

Alte Däne schrieb:


> Sorry Didi123, aber der Forerunner ist bei Höhenmetern immer etwas großzügig. Ist aber psychologisch manchmal gar nicht sooooo schlecht
> 
> Andy



Warum sorry, ist die Tour wohl von dir?


----------



## Roberino (11. August 2007)

h34d schrieb:


> @roberino:
> 
> Sieht für mich nach sehr sehr viel Straße aus!


Yep ich weiß und das muss ich ändern. Deshalb das Posting hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WürfelRadler (11. August 2007)

Normalerweise starte ich in Langenzenn:

Erstmal am Dillenberg, Druidenstein, dann über Cadolzbug nach Pleikershof.
Runter nach Weinzierlein, von da durch den Wald nach Bronnamberg.
Dann im Stadtwald eine Runde mit alte Veste und Schuttberg über Wachendorf wieder nach Pleikershof / Dillenberg zurück.

Schon sind so 60-65 km rum. Von der Strecke her ist alles mal vertreten
aber immer gut fahrbar.
Leider fällt mir nichts ein, wie man auf einer kürzeren Strecke die Anstiege verbinden kann.  

Wir können aber auch an verschiedenen Stellen kürzen oder entschärfen.

@Roberino
Wenn der Startpunkt Fürth sein soll, gibts für mich ein paar flache extra KM.


----------



## h34d (11. August 2007)

Wenns Nachmitags auch möglich wär, dann wär ich dabei.

Ich nenn einfach mal 14 Uhr als Hausnummer. Wenn dir das nicht passt kannst du ja einfach in der früh ohne mich fahren. 

Treffpunkt vor der Unterführung nach Cadolzburg (wir haben uns da schonmal getroffen)


----------



## WürfelRadler (12. August 2007)

Na dann bis 14:00 Uhr  

@Roberino
Wenn es dir um die Erhöhung der Leistungsfähigkeit geht,
ist Regelmässigkeit besser als ab und zu mal eine Tour mit 
vielen Höhenmetern bzw. Km zu fahren.


----------



## h34d (12. August 2007)

WürfelRadler und ich waren heute in paar Stunden unterwegs. Wir haben 510 (wenn ich mich noch genau erinnere) Höhenmeter geschafft. Ich war aber aufgrund meiner Kondition eine ziemliche Bremse. Da wären sicher nochmal 150-200 Höhenmeter drinn gewesen. Das finde ich eigentlich ziemlich ordentlich.


----------



## Roberino (13. August 2007)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> @Roberino
> Wenn es dir um die Erhöhung der Leistungsfähigkeit geht,
> ist Regelmässigkeit besser als ab und zu mal eine Tour mit
> vielen Höhenmetern bzw. Km zu fahren.


Klar, die Regelmässigkeit machts. Aber es darf auch mal schön bergauf gehen. War am Wochenende mit der Familie in Kehlheim unterwegs. Ja da gabs schöne lange Bergstrecken. Halt Asphalt, aber das würde erst mal nicht stören. Einfach mal über Kilometer hinweg bergauf spulen.....  
Jungs, ich muss mal zusehen das wir fahren können. Geht bei mir aber wenn dann erst gegen 18 Uhr unter der Woche oder dann mal am Wochenende (Sa ab ca. 14 Uhr, Sonntags ganztags). Mal sehn wie wir das unter nen Hut bekommen.


----------



## =bergi= (14. August 2007)

Hi also bei Erlangen war vor kurzem die Bikedress Rally es waren glaube ich 52km und 1200 Hm das ist ja schon ganz beachtlich.

Hier das Video dazu allerdings finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht das Streckenprofil.

http://www.bikedress.de/shop_content.php/coID/11/content/rally2007

lg
Alex


----------



## Didi123 (14. August 2007)

Alex-Bav schrieb:


> ...allerdings finde ich auf die Schnelle nicht das Streckenprofil.



Auf der gleichen Seite, direkt unter dem Video...


----------



## Roberino (14. August 2007)

Uhi, der Hetzleser Berg. Ich fahre hin und wieder von Kalchreuth über Dormitz kommend nach Rödlas und dann hoch zum Hetzleser Flugplatz   Es gab Zeiten, da musste ich schieben, grad dann wenn es nach Rödlas nochmal zum Flugplatz hoch geht, aber seit längerem kann ich die Stücke schön fahren, nix mehr mit schieben


----------



## =bergi= (14. August 2007)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Auf der gleichen Seite, direkt unter dem Video...



Ups na ja es war schon spät, spass beiseite ich hatte nur den Videolink von ner anderen Seite.
lg
Alex


----------



## lugggas (25. August 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Logisch ist das langweilig. Naja zumindest dann der miniDownhill runter zum Kanal hat dann noch was (max Tempo 45!). Nur dumm das unten an den Wegen immer diese tiefe Rinne ist. Irgendwann leg ich mich da mal hin
> Nur bei dem Mistwetter hole ich mein Bike nicht raus. Wenns besser wird können wir mal ne runde drehen. 1000 Hm in Franken an einem Tag, man das wäre schon was.



meinst du, dass du mit 45 zwischen diesen betonpfeilern durchgefahren bist?
das asphaltierte stück runter zur Kreuzung is auch lustig...wenn du es richtig laufen lässt und dann mit über 50-60 über das steile schlussstück...da freut sich der magen  
unten angekommen solltest du dann allerdings ziemlich schnell ans bremsen denken, denn mit 30 km/h gegen autos macht nicht grade spaß 

ich fahr den Müll...äh sorry... SOLARberg auch manchmal einfach so paar mal hintereinander hoch und eben auch runter...das nervt, weil man AM STÜCK nicht sehr viel fährt...sind ja nur bissl was über 50hm wenn ich mich recht entsinne...
deine Hausrunde schaut übrigens interessant aus, ich werd mich mal "drum kümmern" hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (25. August 2007)

Roberino schrieb:


> Uhi, der Hetzleser Berg. Ich fahre hin und wieder von Kalchreuth über Dormitz kommend nach Rödlas und dann hoch zum Hetzleser Flugplatz   Es gab Zeiten, da musste ich schieben, grad dann wenn es nach Rödlas nochmal zum Flugplatz hoch geht, aber seit längerem kann ich die Stücke schön fahren, nix mehr mit schieben



maaaan den will ich auch endlich mal fahren, bin bis jetz noch nie dazu (dorthin) gekommen  

naja ab Montag werd ich erstmal paar Runden in Hinterglemm drehen... wenn ich nich aufgrund meiner unendlich Müdheit vom Rad falle


----------



## Roberino (25. August 2007)

lugggas schrieb:


> meinst du, dass du mit 45 zwischen diesen betonpfeilern durchgefahren bist?


ne da sind keine betonpfeiler. ich zeig dir mal wo.



lugggas schrieb:


> deine Hausrunde schaut übrigens interessant aus, ich werd mich mal "drum kümmern" hehe


bin nu ein paar tage nicht da. werd mich melden, wenn ich wieder zuhause bin, dann muss ich endlich mal mit euch jungs hier ne runde drehen. ich glaub ihr müsst mich aus dem haus zerren....  

ne, ich trau mich schon.... bis denn


----------



## i_lp (27. August 2007)

hier mal drei touren 

habs bei rs geuppt


----------



## PapaLow (4. September 2007)

*Hallo @all,*

nach dem ich ab 2008 in Fürth mein neues Zuhause finde, hoffe ich auf ein paar Biker die mir ein paar Strecken empfehlen können. Fahre momentan die Woche 3 x 30km/450hm und 1 * ca. 50km mit ca. 680hm. 

Technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll (meiner Meinung) da ich mehr auf Ausdauer und Fitnes gehe. Also ich will fahren nicht stehen (Trial) oder mich in den Tot stürzen (Downhill)...  

Möchte die nächsten Jahre auch mal in die Alpen.. aber ich glaube das wird noch dauern...  

Nachdem ich schon vergeblich versuchen eine ähnliche Hausrunde zu bilden hoffe ich auf ein paar interressante vorschläge.  

Naja wenn ich hier im falschen Beitrag bin löscht oder verschiebt es einfach... 

*Gruß Markus*
www.MTB-Noobs.de


----------



## WürfelRadler (4. September 2007)

Da melde ich mich doch gleich mal aus dem Urlaub zurück.

@PapaLow
Ich denke, da kann Dir geholfen werden. Ich bevorzuge auch 
konditionelles Training.  

Am besten Termin vorschlagen und wir sehen weiter.


----------



## PapaLow (4. September 2007)

Ja Holla,

das ging aber schnell... und ich dachte schon das ist wie in Forchheim...   die sind alle so etwas von Faul... das macht keinen Spaß!

Momentan fahr ich mit meiner Frau die Runden...   Macht sich echt gut meine Holde... 

Also dann wäre auch dieses Problem geklärt und ich werde dann in dem kommendem Jahr mich schon darauf freuen mit gleichgesinden neue Runden zu drehen...

Ich hab zwar einen Arbeitskollegen aus Burgfahrenbach aber der kommt auch net in die Pötte... hat immer Ausreden... 

Gruß Markus
www.mtb-noobs.de


----------



## i_lp (4. September 2007)

Ich nenne die Kleeblattrunde im Fürther stadtwald mein eigen =)
Sind ungefähr 22km+hin und abfahrt


----------



## Florian (7. September 2007)

Wenn du das als Alpencrosstraining machen willst, würde ich sagen es ist kaum vergleichbar. Selbst wenn du hier ne 1000 hm Runde zusammenstellst, so besteht sie doch aus mindestens 8 verschiedenen Anstiegen. Der Gag bei Transalp ist ja eben, dass man 1500hm oder noch mehr *an einem Stück* hochtritt. 
Ich glaub dafür trainierst du effektiver, wenn du einfach möglichst lange, gleichmäßige ebene Strecken mit gleichmäßigem Puls fährst. Sägezahnprofile sind fürs Training eher kontraproduktiv, wenn man nicht grad wettkampforientiertes Intervallfahren macht.


----------



## h34d (12. September 2007)

Hat mal einer der den Müllberg hochgefahren ist gestoppt wie lange er gebraucht hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (13. September 2007)

Nö. Du? Auf welcher Strecke? Ich fahr am Bushäuschen Vacher Strasse hoch, die erste Kehre, ein Stückchen bergauf und dann gleich den Weg links an den Solarmodulen vorbei. Anschließend wieder gleich rechts ziwschen den Solarmodulen durch und dann gar hoch. Dort gibt es nämlich das steilste Stück (nach der Durchfahrt bei den Solarmodulen).


Hier mein Link in Google


----------



## h34d (13. September 2007)

Ne, ich bin den noch nie gefahren!
Ging nur um ne Bierwette wie lange man brauchen würde. Werdes demnächst (morgen wahrscheinlich ausprobieren)


----------



## Riddick (13. September 2007)

Roberino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahr am Bushäuschen Vacher Strasse hoch, die erste Kehre, ein Stückchen bergauf und dann gleich den Weg links an den Solarmodulen vorbei. Anschließend wieder gleich rechts ziwschen den Solarmodulen durch und dann gar hoch. Dort gibt es nämlich das steilste Stück (nach der Durchfahrt bei den Solarmodulen).


So bin ich den noch nie hochgefahren; werde ich demnächst mal probieren. Fährst Du abwärts wirklich "direkt" Richtung Kanal?

Riddick


----------



## Roberino (13. September 2007)

Riddick schrieb:


> Fährst Du abwärts wirklich "direkt" Richtung Kanal?
> 
> Riddick


Klar! Warum nicht. Ein bischen Spaß muss sein....   Ist auch als leichter Trampelpfad erkennbar. Nur unten an den Wegen aufpassen. Die Wasserrinnen sind verflucht tief, da kann man leicht übers Bike absteigen.

@h34d: an welche Uhrzeit hast du da morgen gedacht??


----------



## h34d (14. September 2007)

vllt. 16 Uhr oder so. Ist sehr heiß heute.


----------



## Roberino (14. September 2007)

Mhm, muss mal sehn. 16 Uhr wird nicht gehn. Aufgrund des Eisenbahner Wochenendes gehe ich nach der Arbeit noch Einkaufen. Sohnemann will auch noch seine Zeit haben....

Geht was eher Richtung abend? Muss ich noch mit der Regierung klären, da ich ab Sonntag schon wieder in Bonn unterwegs bin.  

Ich poste hier nochmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h34d (14. September 2007)

ja könnte man auch machen. so 19 Uhr oder so.


----------



## Roberino (14. September 2007)

Hi, 

also, Regierung hat grünes Licht gegeben. Bin bis zirka 18:30 oben am Müllberg  

Rob


----------



## h34d (14. September 2007)

bei mir siehts schlecht aus! Wird heute abend leider nix!


----------



## i_lp (15. September 2007)

wie hoch ist der müllberg denn?


----------



## Roberino (15. September 2007)

So, bin am Samstag abend den Müllberg 5 mal hoch und über die Abkürzung wieder runter. 

Der Berg an sich dürfte höchstens so um die 50m haben???? Hatte keinen Tacho dabei.


----------



## Roberino (25. Februar 2008)

Servus miteinand,

vor langer Zeit habe ich von jemanden von euch einen Plan bzw. ein Höhenprofil für eine Strecke ab den Tiergartentrails bekommen. Die Tour führte über den Brunner Berg, Röthenbachklamm, drei weitere Hügel/Berge und über den Birkensee wieder zurück. Hat so rund um die 55km bei knapp 900Höhenmetern.

Wer kennt die Strecke im Detail? GPS Daten für GoogleEarth? Möchte die Tour mal fahren, kenne sie jedoch nicht.

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!!


----------



## Didi123 (25. Februar 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Servus miteinand,
> 
> vor langer Zeit habe ich von jemanden von euch einen Plan bzw. ein Höhenprofil für eine Strecke ab den Tiergartentrails bekommen. Die Tour führte über den Brunner Berg, Röthenbachklamm, drei weitere Hügel/Berge und über den Birkensee wieder zurück. Hat so rund um die 55km bei knapp 900Höhenmetern.
> 
> ...



Muss mal schauen, als zusammenhängenden track hab ich 's glaub' nicht, aber ich schieb das mal zusammen...


----------



## Roberino (25. Februar 2008)

Wow! Das war ja ne Expressantwort. Merci !!


----------



## Didi123 (25. Februar 2008)

Roberino schrieb:


> Wow! Das war ja ne Expressantwort. Merci !!



Bin im Büro, da hab' ich Zeit...


----------



## WürfelRadler (9. Mai 2008)

Nachdem ich an einigen super Touren im Umkeis Nürnberg teilgenommen habe,
biete ich mal eine Tour  im Fürther Stadtwald an.

Hier kann man auch klasse fahren, 
auch wenn die Anstiege an den Moritzberg u.ä. nicht ran kommen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6396


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (9. Mai 2008)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> ...biete ich mal eine Tour  im Fürther Stadtwald an.


Wann und wo könnte man dann fahren? Wohne an der Billing Anlage.


----------



## WürfelRadler (9. Mai 2008)

Ich dachte so an morgen, Samstag, 10:30 Alte Veste


Klick mal den Link  :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6396


----------



## Roberino (10. Mai 2008)

sorry, war zu kurzfristig... muss bei mir gut ne woche vorlauf haben... wäre am besten. bin aber hin und her gerissen, nächstes wochenende entweder nach heiligenstadt zu fahren oder doch wieder der trail am tiergarten bis nach brunn.... mal sehn wie das wetter wird...


----------



## WürfelRadler (11. Mai 2008)

Kein Problem, nächstes Wochenende bin ich schon verplant,
oder das Wetter ist schlecht  

Ich fahre aber auch immer mal unter der Woche
von Fürth aus eine Runde, so ab 18:00 Uhr.


----------



## Lolek03 (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo WürfelRadler, 

suche auch noch ein paar nette Strecken. Wohen im Westen von N. Ist also nicht wirklich weit bis Fü. Können gerene mal neRunde zusammen Drehen. So ab 18 H sollte ich auch können.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## WürfelRadler (13. Mai 2008)

Gerne, diese Woche geht aber nur morgen noch.

Ansonsten nächste Woche wieder, wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## Lolek03 (14. Mai 2008)

Heuet schaffe ich es leider nicht mehr. Dann nächste Woche, obwohl ich von Mi Besuch hab. Dannach die Woche bin ich beruflich ne Woche nach China. Bei gutem Wetter (keine Wasserfälle) würde ich Di vorschlagen.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## WürfelRadler (15. Mai 2008)

Dann peilen wir mal den Dienstag an.  
Bitte aber Montag nochmal kurz melden

Als Treffpunkt würde ich die Fussgängerbrücke 
über den Kanal (Am Eschenausteg)
zwischen Zirndorfer- und Forsthausbrücke vorschlagen.


----------



## Didi123 (15. Mai 2008)

Wenn's Wetter passt und ich es zeitlich hinbekomme (18:00 Uhr?) fahre ich mit...
Ist es diese Brücke?







Geht's eigtl. noch um Höhenmeter oder nur noch um Fürth?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roberino (15. Mai 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Geht's eigtl. noch um Höhenmeter oder nur noch um Fürth?


Um Spaß!!  

Kannst du mir noch die GPS Daten von unserer Tour am TG zukommen lassen? Thx


----------



## WürfelRadler (15. Mai 2008)

Der Startpunkt ist ja genau getroffen.  

Das Motto legen wir je nach Bedarf noch fest.


----------



## Lolek03 (18. Mai 2008)

Wenn das Wetter trocken bleibt & man mir an der Arbeit keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Bin ich Di dabei. Meld mich aber morgen Abend nochmal. Gegebenenfalls auch Di bis ca.15H30.

Gruss Sascha


----------



## orchknurz (18. Mai 2008)

Bin dabei wenn ich mein rad bis di. fertig habe...der umwerfer ist mir heut beim marathon auf halber strecke verbogen und vorne kann ich nimmer schalten (halber singlespeeder) hat mich gleich ca 13plätze nach hinten geworfen  
also bis dienstag,
gruß flo


----------



## Roberino (18. Mai 2008)

bin definitv nicht dabei. habe mir am samstag nachmittag an der alten veste die kette vorne in die ritzel und den rahmen deart eingeklemmt, dass nur daheim in der werkstatt ein gewaltsames entfernen der kette möglich war. jetzt brauch ich erst ne neue kette.... und die ist nicht vor mittwoch drin...


----------



## orchknurz (18. Mai 2008)

ich könnte dir eine NEUE geben kmc gold9sl und am di. gleich mitbringen...habe immer erstaz daheim...nur leider keinen xtr umwerfer oder schaltwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hebolaco (19. Mai 2008)

servus orchknurz und würfelradler. bin am dienstag leider nicht dabei. donnerstag gehts schon eher.
orchknurz, war ein schöner marathon. bist echt ne geile zeit gefahren. 
gruss hebolaco


----------



## Roberino (19. Mai 2008)

orchknurz schrieb:


> ich könnte dir eine NEUE geben kmc gold9sl und am di. gleich mitbringen...habe immer erstaz daheim...nur leider keinen xtr umwerfer oder schaltwerk


Danke fürs Angebot   Der Bock steht allerding nun komplett zerlegt im Keller. Ne, ich schaffe es zeitlich einfach nicht und da ich am Donnerstag auch in Heiligenstadt fahren will, muss ich noch andere Dinge erledigen (sonst gibts Stress mit der Regierung  )

Rob


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. Mai 2008)

Also dann morgen 18:00 Uhr an der Fußgängerbrücke am Kanal.
(Manchmal brauche ich ein bischen Karenzzeit  )

@Roberino:
Das klappt schon noch mal. Wir fahren öfter da rum.


----------



## Lolek03 (19. Mai 2008)

Hey wenn ich nichts bis spätestens 18H10 da bin, fahrt ohne mich los. Komm momentan sehr unterschiedlich von der Arbeit weg. Gruss Sascha


----------



## WürfelRadler (19. Mai 2008)

Oder sollen wir gleich später starten?
Es ist ja lange hell.


----------



## Didi123 (19. Mai 2008)

Machmer spät. Abfahrt 18:15, das kommt mir auch entgegen.
Wie lange wird's denn dauern?
Kenn' mich dort null aus!


----------



## Lolek03 (20. Mai 2008)

Hey wie gesagt wenn ich nicht pünktlich da bin, fahrt ohne mich los. Komm teilweise erst gegen 17H30 von der Arbeit los und muss dann noch nach Nbg. 

Gruss Sascha


----------



## Didi123 (21. Mai 2008)

Schee war's gestern!
Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es dort so nette Wege gibt.
War dann auch um halb eins wieder zu Hause!  
(mudface und ich haben uns noch ein wenig festgelabert...  )

Den Track als .kml-file hab' ich angehängt.


----------



## oo7 (25. Mai 2008)

Didi123 schrieb:


> Schee war's gestern!
> Hätte nicht gedacht, dass es dort so nette Wege gibt.
> War dann auch um halb eins wieder zu Hause!
> (mudface und ich haben uns noch ein wenig festgelabert...  )
> ...



wow, nette Tour ...
... wenn ich mir den track so anschaue habt ihr bestimmt viel spass gehabt
mit einigen zerfahrenen Wegen im Dillenberger Wald :kotz: 

Wenn ihr mal wieder fahrt, würde ich mich glatt irgendwo in Cadolzburg anschließen.  

MfG


----------



## WürfelRadler (25. Mai 2008)

Gerne, da ich aus Langenzenn komme,
liegt Cadolzburg auf dem Weg zur Alten Veste.  
Da kann ich dich aufsammeln oder wir starten 
so mal von Cadolzburg aus.

Wir fahren aber recht CC-lastig,
ein paar Trails aber nix spektakuläres.

Nicht dass sich dein Rad langweilt,
dass ist ja schon eher etwas für die härtere Gangart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oo7 (26. Mai 2008)

WürfelRadler schrieb:


> Gerne, da ich aus Langenzenn komme,
> liegt Cadolzburg auf dem Weg zur Alten Veste.
> Da kann ich dich aufsammeln oder wir starten
> so mal von Cadolzburg aus.
> ...



Achwas, ... dank Talas ist CC kein Problem.
Wenns dann am Berg hinter Dir röchelt und schnauft bin ich das  

Ich fahr auch unter der Woche kleine Runden (20-30km). Ab ca 18 uhr so 2h

VG


----------



## Didi123 (26. Mai 2008)

oo7 schrieb:


> Wenns dann am Berg hinter Dir röchelt und schnauft bin ich das



das hört er eh nicht - bis du unten anfängst zu schnaufen ist er schon längst oben...!


----------



## christschisl (13. September 2008)

Moin
der Tread ist zwar schon älter aber hier noch eine Möglichkeit um sich richtig fertig zu machen 
Man Startet in Fürth fährt durch den Pegnitzgrund bis in den Tiergarten, dort steigt man in den Trails Richtung Brunner Berg ein ( Drei Berge Tour ), fährt den Brunner Berg dann den Entengerg und den Nonnenberg zu ca 3/4 hoch 
Dort gibt es einen Abzweig Richtung Gersberg.
Dann geht es den Höhenkam entlang bis zu dem Ort Schrotsdorf
Von dort aus gibt es eine Schotterabfahrt Richtung Aichamühle/ Offenhausen 
Weiter bergauf geht es Richtung Prosberg, dann über Kruppach zur Edelweißhütte und weiter zum Arzberg 
Vom Aussichtsturm den Singletrail rechts runter und am Ende des Waldstückes links abbiegen sonst verpasst man eine echt gute Abfahrt nach Ellenbach
Dann die Straße nach Hersbruck 
Durch Hersbruck durch und dann auf den Hans Görgel rauf 
Da gibt es dann den Alprandweg ( rotes Kreuz auf weißen Grund )auf dem man am besten bleibt 

Grob geht es jetz erst Richtung Reichenschwand 

Irgenwann gehts dann Rechts auf den Glatzenstein rauf ( ausgeschildert ), und dann wieder Bergab auf ner ziemlich lusdichen Abfahrt Richtung Weißenbach/Kersbach 

Dann noch als Schmankerl rechts rauf zur Veste Rotenberg und die Abfahrt nach Schnaittach genommen 

Falls du jetz noch kannst ( Du bist nun bei ca 80 bos 90 km und ca 1900 bis 2000HM ) 
fährst du noch über Eckenthal und Heroldsberg nach Fürth um dann ca 2200 bis 2400 HM und 120 bis 140 km zu haben 

Wenn du nicht mehr kannst dann Folge ab Schnaittach  der Beschilderung Richtung Lauf und setz dich in die S Bahn funktioniert ziemlich gut mit dem Anschluss nach Fürth. 

Wenn du dann daheim bist hast du echt was geschafft, und eine geile Tour mit viel Trails gefahren


----------



## WürfelRadler (16. September 2008)

Ist das Theorie oder Praxis? 

Wenn Praxis, wär ich gern mal dabei. 
Die Berge bei Lauf hat mir "orchknurz" schon gezeigt. Das könnte man gern mal wiederholen.

PS: Wenn jemand mal im Fürther Stadtwald/Cadolzburg/Dillenberg fahren will -> einfach melden


----------



## orchknurz (16. September 2008)

Hm touren ab lauf wenns etwas wärmer ist als heute    mich hat die rr mittagsrunde heut schon genervt bei 9-10 grad  naja zum glück kommt bald meine sidi heizung und neue kleidung für die kälte und den winterpokal
Gruß Flo


----------



## karstenr (16. September 2008)

Habe auch nach Höhenmetern für eine Abendrunde gesucht und dies gefunden:
Über Neunhof nach Kalchreuth  rauf  Radweg ca. 100-120m HU  (flacher Anstieg)
dann geht es oben über die Höhe mit viel kurz  auf + ab (immer wieder 10-30m HU)
bis Bullach - Hepersdorf
dort folgt der 2. große Anstieg zu dem Segelflugplatz bei Oberrüsselbach ca. 200m HU 
die letzten ca. 800m dieses Anstiegs mit ca. 15% 
ist aber alles auf Teer und auch mit einem RR fahrbar 
Man muss nicht hin + zurück die gleiche Strecke fahren. Ab Neunhof sind es rund 60Km. 

Ich arbeite seit 01.01.2008 nun auch die Woche über in Fürth und fahre am Abend hier einige Touren.
Habe hier allerdings nur mein Crossrad. 2 Räder kann ich hier schlecht lassen und das Crossrad brauche ich für den Weg ins Büro (da lasse ich nicht ein Fully draußen stehen). 

Suche auch immer mal Leute die mitfahren. Meine MTB - Touren mache ich in den Alpen und auch hierzu suche ich immer mal Leute die viele Höhenmeter fahren wollen und könnte nun auch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Fürth anbieten. Beispiele meiner  MTB-Touren befinden sich auf meiner Homepage. 
Fahre gerne mal ein WE SA+SO oder 3 Tage in die Alpen.
Gruß Karsten http://www.karstenr.getyourfree.net/


----------



## christschisl (17. September 2008)

@ Würfelradler
Ist Praxis aber mir ist das im Moment viel zu kalt für die Aktion 
Im Sommer ist das gut fahrbar wenn schönes Wetter ist 
Bin ich dieses Jahr zweimal gefahren 
Bin aber fast jeden Tag im Stadtwald und rund um Cadolzburg unterwegs 
Wenn du Bock hast zu fahren dann meld dich einfach 
Donnerstag um ca17 30 bin ich an der Veste z.B.

( ps.: Fahre nur ungern mit Leuten die meinen Sie müssten gleich ein Championship varanstalten, ist nicht böse gemeint sondern nur grundsätzliche Info)


----------



## reo-fahrer (17. September 2008)

christschisl schrieb:


> Wenn du Bock hast zu fahren dann meld dich einfach
> Donnerstag um ca17 30 bin ich an der Veste z.B.
> 
> ( ps.: Fahre nur ungern mit Leuten die meinen Sie müssten gleich ein Championship varanstalten, ist nicht böse gemeint sondern nur grundsätzliche Info)



Hm, mal sehen ob ich mit Isabel dann morgen im Stadtwald fahre und nicht in Kalchreuth.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## WürfelRadler (17. September 2008)

@ christschisl,
wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich morgen zur Veste kommen.
Manchmal brauche ich ein wenig Karenzzeit, also fahrt nicht all zu pünktlich los. 


Gruß

Würfelradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christschisl (18. September 2008)

Also ich bin um 17:30 am Start an der Veste oben 
Einfach Teerstraße rauf bis nicht mehr weiter geht und da warte ich dann
17:30 sollten wir Starten weil es wird früh dunkel und wir wollen ja ein biserl was schaffen oder ?


----------

